# Microsoft Office Application Help - Excel Help forum > Excel General >  >  Freeze Rows--Mac Excel 2008

## rkrieg

How do I freeze the top row?? This is driving me crazy! Any help is appreciated, thanks!!

----------


## Emerald_4411

I had the same question and I just found the answer. The reason why it is grey is because you are in "Page Layout" view and not "Normal" view. If you go up to the View tab and click on it, you can change it to Normal view and it should now work! I hope this helps!

----------


## rkrieg

Emerald, thanks for your reply...I still can't figure out how to freeze only the top row, not the entire pane...

I'm on excel 2008 for mac.

----------


## romperstomper

Select A2, then Window-Freeze Panes. As long as you are in Normal view, not Page Layout view, as Emerald said, you should be fine.

----------

